# gsd trainer in king of prussia, pa



## hhn204 (Mar 17, 2011)

looking for a gsd trainer in the local area. i thought i ask first before signing up with an all-dog-trainer at the pet store. my dog is little shy of 6 months. definitely want to train him soon. 
thanks!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ask your Vet to one recommend...I think you'll be alot safer then going to a 'pet store' !

BTW: hows _The Blue Route ?_


----------



## hhn204 (Mar 17, 2011)

very glad i don't have to take it to work. 76 is a pain though


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My pup and I just started training at Y2K9s, I like the Foundations for Dog Sports classes so far, so I would assume their basic canine manners would also be good, but perhaps someone can comment that has taken it there?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you are interested in agility..

Home Page

JAG Dog Agility Club

SOJAC EX JWW


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven and I are starting Nose Work classes at www.dtccc.org in 3 weeks.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Delaware Valley GSD Club has a place in Phila. 8500 Henry Ave.
WWW.DVGSDC.com


----------

